# Up on the roof



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We picked a cold day to do this -31 this morning ... 

1 of 5 roof top furnaces we are changing on this roof ...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How long does it take to change one of those out? 

Awfully cold day to be up on a roof. Sucks to be a HVAC guy. :laughing: That is what I tell my friends who do it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Now I will not be able to get that song out of my head.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> How long does it take to change one of those out?
> 
> Awfully cold day to be up on a roof. Sucks to be a HVAC guy. :laughing: That is what I tell my friends who do it.


If all goes well ... You are looking about 3 hrs each .... Never know what's under that old unit .... Some times got to alter duct work on the site .....

Worst larger units 8 hours with side discharge ... Duct tie in , gas , electrical


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> If all goes well ... You are looking about 3 hrs each .... Never know what's under that old unit .... Some times got to alter duct work on the site .....
> 
> Worst larger units 8 hours with side discharge ... Duct tie in , gas , electrical


What I know is that there must be good money in them, because when the guys talk about changing them out they start drooling. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What's all that white stuff on the roof.........:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Indie said:


> What I know is that there must be good money in them, because when the guys talk about changing them out they start drooling. :laughing:


If all goes well (can't say on public forum) profit in 3 hrs on a small 5 ton

If it goes bad from there and the crane is just sitting there the bill starts to pile up ...

Worst I paid for the crane for 8 hrs was $ 1,500 but that was on a much bigger unit .. Still walked out with the same ...

We usually charge $ 1,500 per ton 

So 5 ton $ 7,500

10 ton $ 15,000

20 ton $ 30,000


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Must be a biyatch to work through all that snow.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Must be a biyatch to work through all that snow.


I hate winter ... The only up side it brings a lot of work...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd hate it too if I lived in a frozen tundra :yes:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you make sure and dial in the satellite dish?? You'll be getting a call from pissy customers that are warm but can't watch tv :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's to cold. I'd never leave the house. Looks like a good job though


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

This past spring a 30 ton unit had to be replaced at my church the curb was also rotten. With curb, roof repair`s and rtu total cost was $54,543.00 and I did the gas piping for free. 
The cost for the crane was $3,500 they had to use 110` boom in order to get it up over the church from the parking lot.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> This past spring a 30 ton unit had to be replaced at my church the curb was also rotten. With curb, roof repair`s and rtu total cost was $54,543.00 and I did the gas piping for free.
> The cost for the crane was $3,500 they had to use 110` boom in order to get it up over the church from the parking lot.


That sounds about right 

30 x 1,500 = $ 45,000 plus roofing , curb and structural


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Those arnt called furnaces !!! RTU roof top unit 

Furnaces. Lol lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Those arnt called furnaces !!! RTU roof top unit
> 
> Furnaces. Lol lol


Roof top unit ...

Here we call them roof top furnace ... We are more concerned with heat than any thing ...

In all reality they are called packaged units ...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes.i know that but that's not what we call them and we are rite!!! Lol 3hrs? Come on now if measured and ordered correctly you know youll pluck them off set them in no time a few wires new disc and cuts of pipe and bam done !!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Now I will not be able to get that song out of my head.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes.i know that but that's not what we call them and we are rite!!! Lol 3hrs? Come on now if measured and ordered correctly you know youll pluck them off set them in no time a few wires new disc and cuts of pipe and bam done !!!!



I suggest you do a google search on all three terms ... And you will see there is more than one term for them ...

3 hours from on site to start to Finnish is good time ... Not mad rush ...

I don't like running like a fool ... 

We do tons of roof tops ... And I can tell you right now you never know what is under there ...

We were doing a 15 ton and everything was disconnected ... The crane tries to pull it up and he says there something still tied on ..

It just so happen that the guy who originally installed it screwed all the duct to the underside of the unit ...

Now that was a pain in the arse ... The ceiling down below was 30 ft high and there we have the crane on site tied to it ... We had to remove the heat exchanger from the unit to get all the screws out so the crane could lift it up with out pulling all the duct with it ...

You do enough change outs and you are bound to hit some real BS situations ...

On a new install things are in and out but old to new you just never know what kind of mess is under there..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I suggest you do a google search on all three terms ... And you will see there is more than one term for them ...
> 
> 3 hours from on site to start to Finnish is good time ... Not mad rush ...
> 
> ...


All true. I've replaced a lot of them. And have seen the duct done that way The big multi zones units are lots if fun 

I know terms differ. Just razzing u old man


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> All true. I've replaced a lot of them. And have seen the duct done that way The big multi zones units are lots if fun
> 
> I know terms differ. Just razzing u old man


Some times you get lucky and it's a direct drop in ... Those are great ...

Lately ... I haven't had a break streak...The last 10 or so we did was so screwed up


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What brand are u putting in


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What brand are u putting in


Allied a lennox company


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

You would be the cheap guys around here with those prices. 

I have never worked on an allied. 

Do they go off the same relay designation as lennox.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

eddiecalder said:


> You would be the cheap guys around here with those prices.
> 
> I have never worked on an allied.
> 
> Do they go off the same relay designation as lennox.


The unit is 1/3 my overall cost... If I raised it .. It would be a 1/4 of my cost...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I have two on same roof to replace this spring 20 ton, I'm getting curb adaptors and they have to have mazimizers. Using Coleman units made by York also have to have smoke detectors put into existing ductwork to meet code. I came up with $54k for whole job with crane. And they jumped on it the second I e-mailed the bid, so I think I was probably the cheapest. Hope I dont get hosed bidding too low only my second rooftop ever.


----------

